# pureFTP



## bertrand.serullaz (14 Juin 2005)

pureFTP n'est pas livré avec OS X ?


----------



## daffyb (14 Juin 2005)

Non, mais installable très facilement avec Fink (ma préférence) ou PureFTP manager
 Je déplace ton fil dans UNIX...


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (14 Juin 2005)

j'allucine !!    pureFTP marche impeccable, j'essaye en local, mais la sécurité m'inquiète....
je peux me connecter comme je veux !!!

J'ai vite supprimé le compte anonyous, mais tous les users de mon iBook sont autorisés. J'aimerais faire quelque chose de plus securisé, en limitant les ip  et les users, et le nb de tentatives .

Comment mieux controler ???


----------------------------

bon .. :hein: .. j'ai mis une rustine. J'ai créé des users virtuels identiques aux users de connexion.
Ainsi je peux limiter les IP, et par defaut le user reconnu par ftp est le virtuel.
Enfin tout ca me semble pas trop propre, je prend tous les conseils...   :love:


----------



## daffyb (14 Juin 2005)

Pour commencer tu as cette petite doc sur laquelle je me suis beaucoup inspiré :
http://daffyb.free.fr/PFTPD/Pure-ftpd%20howto.pdf
En suite, j'ai créé dans Netinfo un user ftpuser et un group ftpgroup
Voici le script que j'utilise pour lancer pure-ftpd

```
/sw/sbin/pure-ftpd -O w3c:/sw/var/log/pureftpd.log -p 20000:20005-c 15 -C 15 -E -I 10 -R -s -a 1001 -j -l puredb:/sw/etc/pureftpd.pdb &
```
à noter qu'apparemment on peut le lancer en deamon avec l'option -B
Mais je n'ai pas testé. La prochaine fois que je reboot mon Mac... on verra.. car mon serveur se lance au démarrage


----------



## daffyb (15 Juin 2005)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Enfin tout ca me semble pas trop propre, je prend tous les conseils...   :love:


Pure-ftpd rulezzzzzzz :love:
bon, pour le coup de main RTFM (man pure-ftpd)  Ok, je veux bien t'aider


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (15 Juin 2005)

oui, bon là ca se précise.
J'ai honte de le dire, mais j'ai installé le package Cocoa de pureFTP, et j'ai rien configuré en ligne de commande...
Après lecture et je l'espère compréhension, mon problème doit venir que lors de l'installation, les users de connexion ont été ajouté dans la base pureDB et/ou PAM. Je vais creuser par là je crois...
Ou alors peut êter netinfo... à suivre ...


----------



## daffyb (15 Juin 2005)

Alors, là, Bertrand,  tu me déçois énormément 
Installer PureFTPD de la sorte, quelle baisse dans mon estime :rose:
Bon, tu me vires tout ça et tu te complies (à l'aide de Fink, je ne vais pas être méchant tout de même) PureFTPD 
Après, tu fais ce que tu veux avec la ligne de commande  
Une petite description de mon serveur... J'ai plusieurs utilisateurs déclarés dans la base de pure-ftpd qui sont tous des ftpusers faisant parti du ftpgroup.
Dans un dossier bien précis de mon disque, tous ces utilisateurs ont un dossier home (parfois, ils ont le même) et j'ai créé un lien symbolique (ln -s) d'un autre dossier pointant à un autre endroit totalement différent du disque dur... Après à coup de chmod, je règle les droits en écriture/lecture... du lien symbolique etc... et roule ma poule.

J'ai pure-ftpd depuis jaguar  que j'avais compilé. En suite, j'ai fait une update de jaguar à Panthère car je ne voulais pas me taper la réinstallation de pure-ftpd.
à mon passage à Tiger, j'ai fait une clean install avec bien entendu un backup complet de mon disque (merci CCC  )
Puis, je me suis dit (ayant beaucoup entnedu parlé de PureFTP manager) je vais installer le truc comme ça. QUand j'ai vu la "difficulté" et la non transparence de cette installation, j'ai rebroussé chemein...
Hop, installation de Fink, compilation de Pure-ftpd, un petit tour sous Netinfo, récupération sur la sauvegarde du fichier /sw/etc/pureftpd.pdb et hop, mon ftp était opérationnel et j'ai pu garder tous mes users avec leur mot de passe associé (que je ne connaissais plus  )

C'est mon point de vu... j'aime bien savoir où est quoi....


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (15 Juin 2005)

oui pas transparent du tout c'est le principale reproche....

pour remonter dans ton estime, j'ai compilé Wget sans fink, ca suffit ?


----------



## daffyb (15 Juin 2005)

arf, wget, c'est limite mais bon, ça passe.  
Fut un temps, j'ai compilé XFree86, KDE, Gnome, Gimp (C'était le bon vieux temps de jaguar )


----------

